# Corporal John Kendall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal John Kendall 
Louisiana Department of Public Safety Police, Louisiana

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 9, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 63
Tour of Duty: 28 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 9, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Corporal John Kendall was killed in an automobile accident on I-12 in Holden, Louisiana, shortly after 6:00 pm.

He was traveling eastbound on I-12 when his vehicle crossed the median and struck a semi and pickup truck traveling in the opposite direction. Corporal Kendall succumbed to his injuries at the scene of the crash.

Corporal Kendall had retired from the Louisiana State Police prior to his service with the Louisiana Department of Public Safety Police, which provides law enforcement services to the Louisiana Capitol Complex and the Louisiana State Police headquarters. He had served with the Louisiana DPS Police for eight years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Louisiana Department of Public Safety Police
7919 Independence Blvd
Baton Rouge, LA 70806

Phone: (225) 925-6006


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Kendall


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

RIP Sir


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Corporal


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

